# Hook Up Is On The Wrong Side...



## dkaywallace (May 12, 2006)

I am so disappointed! We went camping in the Outback this weekend and were close to were we are going camping for vacation and decided to check out our campsite that we have reserved. The hook up is backwords!! We will have a pull in and will not be able to sqeeze the truck out afterword. So we are thinking about taking another car so that we have something to drive around. It is so frustrating...with gas as high as it is...OH well...

Why do they do this...do they just hide out and laugh at the people who reserve these sites with NO Clue that it is backwords! I reserved with reserve.gov and no where did it say this it was on the wrong side...I have researched and there are no other sites with the view that we will have of the lake so...I guess if you want the view you have to just deal with it!!

Thanks for letting me vent!!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

We carry an extra extension cord in our camper for times like this. Sometimes we park the trailer opposite direction of outlets so we can face door to door with friends and we run the extension under the camper. Purchasing extension cord to reach should be cheaper than driving extra vehicle.

Cristy


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I hate to tell yu this, but you were supposed to back into the spot. Now backing up the trailer is a whole new topic for you to explore!

Walter


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

dkaywallace said:


> I am so disappointed! We went camping in the Outback this weekend and were close to were we are going camping for vacation and decided to check out our campsite that we have reserved. The hook up is backwords!! We will have a pull in and will not be able to sqeeze the truck out afterword. So we are thinking about taking another car so that we have something to drive around. It is so frustrating...with gas as high as it is...OH well...
> 
> Why do they do this...do they just hide out and laugh at the people who reserve these sites with NO Clue that it is backwords! I reserved with reserve.gov and no where did it say this it was on the wrong side...I have researched and there are no other sites with the view that we will have of the lake so...I guess if you want the view you have to just deal with it!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!!


Just back in and pull the utilities under the camper. It's a little different but it works if you're close enough. Perhaps wait till you leave to hook-up the sewer and dump.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

would it work to get longer hoses and just run them under the camper? It might be better than taking an extra vehicle - just a thought


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

dkaywallace said:


> I am so disappointed! We went camping in the Outback this weekend and were close to were we are going camping for vacation and decided to check out our campsite that we have reserved. The hook up is backwords!! We will have a pull in and will not be able to sqeeze the truck out afterword. So we are thinking about taking another car so that we have something to drive around. It is so frustrating...with gas as high as it is...OH well...
> 
> Why do they do this...do they just hide out and laugh at the people who reserve these sites with NO Clue that it is backwords! I reserved with reserve.gov and no where did it say this it was on the wrong side...I have researched and there are no other sites with the view that we will have of the lake so...I guess if you want the view you have to just deal with it!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!!


 I assume when you say it is on the wrong side you mean your electrical cable and water will not reach because its on the right when backed in (looking forward in the truck)?

If that is the case you can buy extensions for both at a reasonable rate. If it is the sewer hose you can do the same with it but it is a little more tricky to run and keep it going down hill. The Outacks tend to have a low sewer outlet that hinders making a good ramp so it will flow easily when dumping but not impossible.

which Outback do you have?


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

hyewalt34 said:


> I hate to tell yu this, but you were supposed to back into the spot. Now backing up the trailer is a whole new topic for you to explore!
> 
> Walter


If I read his note correctly, I think he is saying he has to pull in because of where the outlets are and then cannot get his truck out. It sounds to me if he backs in then his outlets are the opposite side so he thought he has no choice but to pull in and then truck is stuck. cristy


----------



## Oakraidr (Jun 25, 2007)

But who wants the dripping faucet and electrical outlet right out your Front door.

Can you tell us what campsite and Number you stayed at? Then we can avoid it in the future.


----------



## dkaywallace (May 12, 2006)

My point exactly - it is Wheatland Park - in Wheatland, MO site #22


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey, I guess that the good news is that you won't be surprised when you arrive and will have everything you need to make it work!


----------



## dkaywallace (May 12, 2006)

Yes, we are very glad that we checked things out before hand.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I went to natural bridge here in KY last year and same thing. The electrical and water were shared for 2 sites and I was the unlucky one. The electric was only a 30 amp and a 50 amp too so luckily I had an extension cord and a 50 amp to 30 amp adapter. Also had to use 35 feet of hose for water. Luckily I had all the stuff I needed to make it work thanks to this site and peoples lists on what to have when you camp.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I see this on a fair number of sites, its often done for Class A motor home owners as they pull in and have the view from the front window. I haven't found a site like that for mine though. I got in the habit of always carrying an extra 25' of 30amp cord and a minimum of 50' of hose, now I carry 100'. Those two are pretty easy to run under the rig, a waste hose is another issue.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> its often done for Class A motor home owners as they pull in and have the view from the front window.










didn't think of that one!


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

We have camped at the Roadrunner cg in Red River NM several times and reserve a campsite that is parallel to the river. I like to park so my awning is facing the river and I can fish from my easy chair under the awning. (Lazy I know, but that's what its all about!). To do this I have to park backwards to the utilities. I just use extensions for the utilities, including the sewer.

I have been using the Sewer Solution for the last two years (instead of the "stinky slinky") I love it and have had zero problems! For extentions I carry pvc pipe in several lengths in my back bumper. Easy and clean. Check it out

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...17&src=SRQB


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

daslobo777 said:


> I hate to tell yu this, but you were supposed to back into the spot. Now backing up the trailer is a whole new topic for you to explore!
> 
> Walter


If I read his note correctly, I think he is saying he has to pull in because of where the outlets are and then cannot get his truck out. It sounds to me if he backs in then his outlets are the opposite side so he thought he has no choice but to pull in and then truck is stuck. cristy
[/quote]

Oh...... sorry









Walter


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

One other possibility. Strange coincidence to see this topic. I was checking out a campground today and noticed the hookups and fire pits were in the most bizarre locations... then I saw the one trailer in the whole campground pulled across the site. The sites were mostly riverfront, and apparently the designers intended for everyone to pull across the site with the opening and awning looking at the river. It was all kind of a cool idea once I realized that.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> One other possibility. Strange coincidence to see this topic. I was checking out a campground today and noticed the hookups and fire pits were in the most bizarre locations... then I saw the one trailer in the whole campground pulled across the site. The sites were mostly riverfront, and apparently the designers intended for everyone to pull across the site with the opening and awning looking at the river. It was all kind of a cool idea once I realized that.


We had a site like that at Indian Lake in the UP last year. It took me a while to come to terms with it, but once I did, it acutally worked very well.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have experienced the same thing.....Some campsite are set up all wrong. I carry 75' of hose and 100' of cord just in case.

Thor


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

When I bought my OB I asked my dealer IF I had EVERYTHING I needed to camp because I was heading for the campground after I signed the papers."Oh yea your good." said the dealer.So I head off to the GC in heavy traffic. I get to newport news park and back her in by myself(many years w/boat) with no problem. It was VERY hot and humid that day. I level her off and go to the back of the camper to hook up the power(get the a/c going) and pull the cord out [email protected]#$%$...the cord will not [email protected]#$% So I called the RV dealer that was getting ready to close. They waited for me AND gave me a 25' extension cord no charge.(I was a little 'hot' if you will) I didnt measure the OE cable length but it only seems to be about 12-15' ? How long is you electrical cord? In this instance size did matter.









Short cord Bob


----------

